# Celebrities and their Cartier Love Bracelets



## eye candy

Everything changes in the celebrity world...men, rings, clothes.  But one thing seems constant - their Love bracelets!  Since there are forums dedicated to 'Celebrities and their Watches', 'Celebrities and their Engagement Rings', etc..  why not create this post.   

Let's start with the one I see wearing the Love bracelet the most.  Miss Kourtney Kardashian.


----------



## eye candy

Anna K.   

Credit - TFLAN


----------



## eye candy

Katie Holmes


----------



## eye candy

Angelina Jolie


----------



## eye candy

Jennifer Aniston


----------



## eye candy

Rosie Huntington Whiteley


----------



## eye candy

of course, Eva Mendez

Credit - TLFAN


----------



## eye candy

Elizabeth Taylor


----------



## eye candy

Hilary Duff.  Love her engagement ring too!


----------



## eye candy

Julianne Hough.  Perhaps a gift from Ryan seacrest?


----------



## eye candy

Katie Cassidy


----------



## eye candy

Minka Kelly


----------



## eye candy

Nicky Hilton and her white gold Love


----------



## Candice0985

thanks for starting this thread eye candy! if I come across any celeb pics i'll post them 
Emily Maynard:


----------



## eye candy

Sofia Vergara


----------



## eye candy

Candice0985 said:


> thanks for starting this thread eye candy! if I come across any celeb pics i'll post them
> Emily Maynard:
> View attachment 1449007



You're welcome.  And thanks for posting a pic!


----------



## sin vergüenza

Great thread!


Mila Kundis is wearing her own RG Love bracelet throughout a fashion spread in August Elle. If someone knows how to find and post those pictures, they are lovely. She only wears the one and it looks simple and elegant throughout.


----------



## eye candy

eye candy said:


> Rosie Huntington Whiteley



Guess I should add a picture of her with the bracelet.


----------



## eye candy

eye candy said:


> Everything changes in the celebrity world...men, rings, clothes.  But one thing seems constant - their Love bracelets!  Since there are forums dedicated to 'Celebrities and their Watches', 'Celebrities and their Engagement Rings', etc..  why not create this post.
> 
> Let's start with the one I see wearing the Love bracelet the most.  Miss Kourtney Kardashian.



I read she received her second Love bracelet from her mom as a "push present."  Nice.


----------



## sjunky13

eye candy said:


> I read she received her second Love bracelet from her mom as a "push present."  Nice.


 I think it was her mom's and preowned. 
Great thread!


----------



## eye candy

sin vergüenza;19475354 said:
			
		

> Great thread!
> 
> 
> Mila Kundis is wearing her own RG Love bracelet throughout a fashion spread in August Elle. If someone knows how to find and post those pictures, they are lovely. She only wears the one and it looks simple and elegant throughout.



Thank u.    I did find one picture from Elle for everyone's viewing pleasure.    And another one from some random website.


----------



## eye candy

I think mama Kardashian gave all of her kids Cartier Love bracelets.  Can she adopt me?

Kendell Jenner

Credit - TLFAN


----------



## chanel-girl

What a great thread! thanks for all the eye candy!


----------



## babybumpkins

Loooooooove this thread !  Long overdue . Thanks eye candy !!!


----------



## Princess Pink

Fab thread, thanks eye candy! 

I really love how Kourtney K wears hers - she was wearing it most of the time on K&K Take Miami - I was inspired to (think) about getting one as hers look so gorgeous, then I found out the price  .....


----------



## kbella86

NICOLE RICHIE (from her twitter)


----------



## kbella86

KANYE WEST


----------



## Jayne1

I couldn't find it -- not the best look, IMO.


----------



## sin vergüenza

kbella86 said:


> KANYE WEST


 
What's the gold bangle on his right wrist? 
It looks like a "fatter" Love.


----------



## sin vergüenza

eye candy said:


> Thank u.  I did find one picture from Elle for everyone's viewing pleasure.  And another one from some random website.


 

Yes that's the spread - thanks! Looks like she changed wrists at some point.


----------



## Candice0985

sin vergüenza;19480695 said:
			
		

> What's the gold bangle on his right wrist?
> It looks like a "fatter" Love.


I was thinking that as well....is it a thicker love?


----------



## MBeech

I think Kanye's is the LOVE cuff that Cartier discontinued a few years ago. It was like the LOVE cuff that they sell now, but much thicker.


----------



## eye candy

chanel-girl said:


> What a great thread! thanks for all the eye candy!


----------



## eye candy

Britney Spears during her k-fed days.  She has the full diamond Love bracelet.


----------



## eye candy

Reese Witherspoon with a white gold Love


----------



## eye candy

Avril Lavigne


----------



## eye candy

Rachel Zoe with her Love bracelet and her huge 'push present' cushion-cut diamond ring.


----------



## eye candy

more Jennifer Aniston with her Love.  I like how she paired it with these thin gold bangles.


----------



## eye candy

Larry King.  

Got this pic from Candice on the Cartier Love discussion thread.  Candice, I hope you don't mind me re-posting!

My man won't wear a Love bracelet.    He is quite baffled by this pic.


----------



## eye candy

And Jennifer Love Hewitt and Jamie Kennedy.    a matching his and her bracelet.


----------



## eye candy

More Julianne Hough with her Love bracelet.


----------



## eye candy

More of Anna Kournikova's bling blings.  She sure loves Cartier jewelry!  Even her yellow diamond ring and wedding band are from Cartier.  

I want her bracelets.    Maybe if I meditate to the universe...


----------



## lucydee

Great Thread! I love looking at all the pictures!
Thanks!


----------



## eye candy

Camilla Belle.  Very beautiful girl, but not a very good actress IMO.  But nonetheless, she's quite pretty.  She has the micropave Love.

She always wears her white jade bracelet.


----------



## eye candy

lucydee said:


> Great Thread! I love looking at all the pictures!
> Thanks!



You're welcome everyone!  Feel free to post pics.    The thread is all yours to enjoy!!!


----------



## sjunky13

eye candy said:


> Rachel Zoe with her Love bracelet and her huge 'push present' cushion-cut diamond ring.


 OMG. That ring. wow


----------



## darkangel07760

This makes me wish I had gotten an 18 instead of a 17.


----------



## kbella86

sin vergüenza;19480695 said:
			
		

> What's the gold bangle on his right wrist?
> It looks like a "fatter" Love.



It is, they make the LOVE in a bigger (fatter) size but they are hard to come by..


----------



## cartier_love

sin vergüenza;19480695 said:
			
		

> What's the gold bangle on his right wrist?
> It looks like a "fatter" Love.


 

Here is a link to the Cartier site for it 

http://www.cartier.com/show-me/jewe...elry/b6031816-love-bracelet-extra-large-model


----------



## eye candy

more pics of Nicky Hilton with her white Love bracelet.


----------



## eye candy

^


----------



## sammie_sue

^I love how she mixes her Love with the Anita Ko spike bracelets.


----------



## eye candy

sammie_sue said:


> ^I love how she mixes her Love with the Anita Ko spike bracelets.



My thoughts exactly!  It was so hard to find these pics.    But I finally found some.


----------



## eye candy

More Rachel Zoe and Anita Ko bracelets.  She always looks so mean or unhappy in pictures.  If I had her jewelry, I would be always smiling!    But can she dress me like she did with Nicole Richie?  :worthy:


----------



## eye candy

More Hilary Duff pics.


----------



## eye candy

I like how she paired it with the Hermes bracelet.  Every time I look into buying one, it's sold out.


----------



## eye candy

Hard to tell.  Does Posh Spice own a Love bracelet?  She has an Anita Ko, but it's hard to tell if she has the Love.  Anyway, I'd love to have her ring collection.  And David Beckham minus the voice.  His British accent it quiet 'un-posh' IMO.  But he is eye candy.  haha


----------



## eye candy

Okay, not a celeb.  But she certainly has a collection worthy of one or maybe better than one!  

Still waiting to see a celeb with a similar pairing of Love and Van Cleef Perlee bracelets.  So far, I haven't seen any.

Credit:  http://latifalshamsi.wordpress.com/page/2/?s=van+cleef&submit=Search

If you are Miss Latifa, I adore your collection!  :worthy:   Will you adopt me?  

Life is not fair.  I'm taking a nap.


----------



## eye candy

Got this from the http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/celebrities-and-chanel-no-chatting-please-12995-282.html thread.  

Kourtney Kardashian with her two Love bracelets.  She never ever takes them off - even when she goes through airports.  *amen*


----------



## eye candy

Brenda Song.  She has both the white and yellow/rose gold Love.


----------



## eye candy

eye candy said:


> Got this from the http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/celebrities-and-chanel-no-chatting-please-12995-282.html thread.



Seriously though, a 'no chatting' forum?  Where's the fun in that?  artyhat:


----------



## eye candy

^more Sofia Vergara.  She has the all diamonds Love bracelet.

Credit: Maxim.com


----------



## eye candy

^more Kourt.  She has tons on pictures with her bracelets on her site! 

Credit: http://officialkourtneyk.celebuzz.com/

It's paired with another color of the Hermes bracelet.


----------



## eye candy

Jessica Alba.  I think these are loaned to her by Cartier.


----------



## eye candy

Scarlett Johanssen with a white Love

Image size is too large, so here's a link:  http://www.imagebam.com/image/242e2a37593117   Warning: it may take a while to download. 

http://www.imagebam.com/image/8f876037593119


----------



## eye candy

From an old Vogue 2008 magazine.  

Adriana Lima with Cartier Love bracelets, Cartier Trinity bracelets and some additional eye candy.    I want some Dior flower rings stacked on my fingers just like hers..  but that's a different topic.  :back2topic:


----------



## eye candy

More Jessica Alba.  She owns a white Love with diamonds.


----------



## eye candy

More Kendell Jenner.  

If people were a 'stock' in Wall Street, I would put my money on her.  She is bound to be the next Gisele!  Just look at those long legs that go on for miles, and that dark exotic look!!  Even Kim K doesn't compare.  Kris Jenner is one lucky mom.  Hope her career as a model is handled correctly ...don't post a sex tape.


----------



## eye candy

Lindsay Lohan


----------



## eye candy

Kate Hudson


----------



## eye candy

Lady Gaga?  The queen of Monsters?   Loved her concert.  I didn't know she owned a Love bracelet...


----------



## eye candy

Kate Bosworth


----------



## eye candy

Kristen Stewart with the micropave version


----------



## Candice0985

so many people have love bracelets that I didnt think would have! Lady gaga? she has been getting way more high end lately as outrageous as she is. but kristen stewart owns the pave? do you think this was just for the photo shoot?


----------



## eye candy

^ and on Elle


----------



## eye candy

Candice0985 said:


> so many people have love bracelets that I didnt think would have! Lady gaga? she has been getting way more high end lately as outrageous as she is. but kristen stewart owns the pave? do you think this was just for the photo shoot?



I think it's just for the photo shoot.


----------



## eye candy

Vanessa Hudgens with a yellow gold Love


----------



## eye candy

The talented Dakota Fanning


----------



## eye candy

Kate Winslet for a Harpers Bazaar photo shoot.  She's so pretty and so is that bracelet on her.    She can just wear that bracelet and still look pretty.  Oh, that reminds me of her in Titanic.  Ekk..


----------



## Candice0985

eye candy said:


> I think it's just for the photo shoot.


that would make sense, she is always very low key...


----------



## eye candy

Halley Berry when she was with that model.  What's his name?  i forget.  Anyway, they had a matching set.  Still the DH doesn't want one after seeing this pic.   Hey, he is hot even with the bracelet!  lol


----------



## qookymonster

thanks for all the pictures! i'm drooling...

i love love how angelina jolie wears her with just jeans, white tee, diamond studs and the love... that is exactly how i want to wear mine too! (eventually)

and, can't believe i'm saying this but i thought lindsay lohan looks pretty good with hers too...


----------



## pigleto972001

Here's a link to the Marie Claire edit from April using stacks of Love bracelets. Not sure how to transfer the pics over:

http://fashiongonerogue.com/tasha-tilberg-james-macari-marie-claire-april-2011/


----------



## eye candy

pigleto972001 said:


> Here's a link to the Marie Claire edit from April using stacks of Love bracelets. Not sure how to transfer the pics over:
> 
> http://fashiongonerogue.com/tasha-tilberg-james-macari-marie-claire-april-2011/



Ooo....lots of pictures of stacked Loves!  Thanks for the link!! 

model Tasha Tilberg


----------



## eye candy

qookymonster said:


> thanks for all the pictures! i'm drooling...
> 
> i love love how angelina jolie wears her with just jeans, white tee, diamond studs and the love... that is exactly how i want to wear mine too! (eventually)
> 
> and, can't believe i'm saying this but i thought lindsay lohan looks pretty good with hers too...




:welcome2: You're welcome qookymonster.  yeah, what happened to Lindsay and Britney?!  They used to look so natural and fresh.  Maybe they'll make make a career comeback like Demi Moore and J Lo did.


----------



## eye candy

Keira Knightley.  Not sure if the pave was on loan to her by Cartier..


----------



## eye candy

more Camilla Belle and a white pave Love she owns.  She loves her jade bracelet.  Brazilian women ARE beautiful  *sigh*


----------



## eye candy

Rih-rih!  Rihanna.  

gold Love and Love Charity.


----------



## eye candy

Jessica Alba with a gold Love.

I want that classic Cartier pave trinity ring she's wearing! I also saw it on JK Rowling in her interview with Oprah.  It was so bling-blingy!! I can't believe it went from $25,000 last Dec 2010 to $31,400 this last June.    I should have bought it.  lol   I need more disposable income.


----------



## eye candy

Julianne Hough


----------



## eye candy

Julianne Hough with a rose gold Love.


----------



## sjunky13

Thanks for the pics. Love this thread. LOL


----------



## einseine

Whew!  It took me some time to check all the pics!  Thank you, eye candy!!  Great thread!  I definitely need them on both arms!!  I want to get the YG one on my right wrist!!!


----------



## eye candy

Gisele Bundchen on the cover of V magazine.  Okay, I'm not 100% sure that it's a Love, but it sure looks like one from a far.


----------



## Carrots808

Enjoyed looking at all the pics. Great thread! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## eye candy

You're :welcome2: Carrots.    It was fun posting pictures!  HAhaha..but now my eyes got tired.  :weird:   But if I see some new ones, I'll definitely add more.


----------



## eye candy

Another Nicky Hilton pic with a WG Love and two Anita Ko bracelets.


----------



## eye candy

Rachel Zoe


----------



## purseinsanity

eye candy said:


> Rachel Zoe



Love her watch/Love combo!  And is she wearing an Anita Ko necklace?!


----------



## eye candy

Good catch.  Yup, it looks like an Anita Ko necklace as well.  http://www.anitako.com/spikes_necklaces.html

Anita Ko's main site looks scary...what's up with "The Ring movie" woman with her face covered-with-hair thing on her main page?  http://www.anitako.com/    FREAKY!


----------



## eye candy

Beth Ostrosky.   Howard Stern's wife.  TV personality


----------



## eye candy

more Rihanna.  Love bracelet with her tattoo


----------



## eye candy

Carmen Electra


----------



## Felix123

eye candy said:


> Rachel Zoe


 
Like the combimation, I think the watch she is wearing an IWC Portuguese.

F


----------



## eye candy

Anna Kournikova.    I love this pic!  (thanks luvs*it*!!)  

So I meditated...and I still don't have her bracelets.  

Credit:  http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewe...nd-their-watches-168879-110.html#post19605196


----------



## pigleto972001

I don't have a pic, but was watching the SNL rerun with Ed Helms, and I think Kristen Wiig was wearing a RG one on her left arm in some of the skits.


----------



## lanasyogamama

eye candy said:


> Anna Kournikova.    I love this pic!  (thanks luvs*it*!!)
> 
> So I meditated...and I still don't have her bracelets.
> 
> Credit:  http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewe...nd-their-watches-168879-110.html#post19605196



I swear to God I had a dream about this picture!   SOOOOO lux!   I have to say though, that too tight ring doesn't look great.

Thanks so much for all these pics.


----------



## Winque

Kanye West posted this on his Twitpic.  He said he received these as gifts from Cartier.  I'm really liking the "fatness" of his thicker Love bracelet.


----------



## Bagaday

lanasyogamama said:


> I swear to God I had a dream about this picture!   SOOOOO lux!   I have to say though, that too tight ring doesn't look great.
> 
> Thanks so much for all these pics.



LOL!  Funny, I thought the exact same thing.  How wonderful to have all that yummy eye candy on your wrist and then to have your poor finger strangled.


----------



## Jaded81

Thank you for this thread!! Need one of my own in Rose gold now!!


----------



## Winque

Avril Lavigne on America's Got Talent


----------



## birkin101




----------



## lanasyogamama

who is that?


----------



## birkin101

Answered you in Celebrity watches thread


----------



## eye candy

Oooo.. I saw a bunch of celebrities wearing Cartier Love bracelets in the latest issue of Glamour magazine (Sept) with Rihanna on the cover.  I tore it out to scan - only for it to fly away!!  Darn.  If anyone has a copy, please post.    TYIA.


----------



## eye candy

another Hilary Duff picture with her Love paired with a Hermes bracelet.  From Karol90:  http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/celebrity-engagement-rings-73986-259.html

Thanks Karol!


----------



## eggpudding

kbella86 said:


> NICOLE RICHIE (from her twitter)



I love this outrageous stack. Does anyone know who the evil eye and skull string bracelets are by?? 

Great threasd and pics ladies!


----------



## schadenfreude

^ I think that's from the Manrepeller blog. She got a lot of the string bracelets on the street in Paris, I believe. The bigger skull bracelets are found here:
http://boticca.com/leilakashanipour/all/#pieces


----------



## eggpudding

schadenfreude said:


> ^ I think that's from the Manrepeller blog. She got a lot of the string bracelets on the street in Paris, I believe. The bigger skull bracelets are found here:
> http://boticca.com/leilakashanipour/all/#pieces



Oh wow. Thanks so much


----------



## eye candy

Rebecca Gayheart.  

Quote:  Where did Rebecca get hers? In the tradition of the bracelet Her husband of course!

Eric told Instyle magazine I bought my wife a gold bracelet from Cartier that she adores. It wasnt any special occasionit may have been a Thursday. Whenever Im inspired to go buy gifts, I do it. Awww! How sweet!  He should be buds with my Hubby.   

Credit:  http://www.rebeccagayheartfan.com/rebecca/style/love-bracelet/


----------



## eye candy

Phillip Lim.  Designer

He purchased his first love bracelet when he was 16.  His parents at the time thought he was saving up money for his first car.  (from Glamour magazine.  just remembering from the top of my head.)

I guess money well spent?


----------



## eye candy

Salma Hayek


----------



## eye candy

Maggie Q before she did her TV show "Nikita".   She wore a couple of Loves together.


----------



## eye candy

It's amazing how none of the Loves are touching in this picture.  I keep going back to it.


----------



## darkangel07760

eye candy said:


> It's amazing how none of the Loves are touching in this picture.  I keep going back to it.


 
I love that thicker one.  Do they still sell that at Cartier?  I have never seen it.


----------



## eye candy

Jennifer Aniston again

Credit: TLFAN


----------



## eye candy

darkangel07760 said:


> I love that thicker one.  Do they still sell that at Cartier?  I have never seen it.



I read somewhere that it is a cuff.  It may be discontinued.    That thick one does look nice and shiny.


----------



## eye candy

Ali McGraw.  The "It Girl" of the 70's (the Sienna Miller of her day).  She received her Love as a gift from her husband at the time Steve McQueen.


----------



## betlebugg3

Giada de Laurentiis with a rose gold Bulgari Serpenti watch. 







Credit: Life Archive


----------



## betlebugg3

Sorry I meant to post the above picture in the Watches forum, but it won't let me delete it now. Here is a Love picture: Ashley Judd wearing a white gold Love with a Tank Francaise. 





Credit: Life Archive


----------



## cartier_love

darkangel07760 said:


> I love that thicker one. Do they still sell that at Cartier? I have never seen it.


 
Here is a link to the extra large love. It's a cuff. 

http://www.cartier.com/show-me/jewe...elry/b6031816-love-bracelet-extra-large-model


----------



## darkangel07760

cartier_love said:


> Here is a link to the extra large love. It's a cuff.
> 
> http://www.cartier.com/show-me/jewe...elry/b6031816-love-bracelet-extra-large-model


 
You know what?  When it redirects me to the U.S. site, there is no extra large cuff to be found.  How intriguing.  How much does it say it costs on your site that you are looking at?


----------



## radio_shrink

darkangel07760 said:


> You know what?  When it redirects me to the U.S. site, there is no extra large cuff to be found.  How intriguing.  How much does it say it costs on your site that you are looking at?



It costs about $6500 USD, It isn't listed on the US website.


----------



## Samia

eye candy said:


> It's amazing how none of the Loves are touching in this picture.  I keep going back to it.



 and I love his stack!


----------



## einseine

Thank you, eye candy!  Very enjoyable and useful reference!!!


----------



## onegirlcreative

eye candy said:


> Got this from the http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/celebrities-and-chanel-no-chatting-please-12995-282.html thread.
> 
> Kourtney Kardashian with her two Love bracelets.  She never ever takes them off - even when she goes through airports.  *amen*



neither do i (although i only have one). in the 3.5 years that i have had mine, i only removed it once and that was to get it polished. and i made sure my husband screwed it right back on me again (he thought i was nuts). lol


----------



## onegirlcreative

eye candy said:


> More Kendell Jenner.
> 
> If people were a 'stock' in Wall Street, I would put my money on her.  She is bound to be the next Gisele!  Just look at those long legs that go on for miles, and that dark exotic look!!  Even Kim K doesn't compare.



i agree. i think kim kardashian (in my opinion) is all makeup. kendell on the other hand is naturally beautiful.


----------



## sammie_sue

^Amen!!


----------



## smurfet

birkin101 said:


>


 
Is Cartier doing RG Love in all diamonds now?  The last time I checked, RG had only 4 diamonds alternating w the screws.


----------



## eye candy

einseine said:


> Thank you, eye candy!  Very enjoyable and useful reference!!!



You are always welcome einseine!    I hope you could find that perfect second bracelet!!


----------



## eye candy

smurfet said:


> Is Cartier doing RG Love in all diamonds now?  The last time I checked, RG had only 4 diamonds alternating w the screws.



When I visited the boutique earlier this year, they said they discontinued the RG in all diamonds.  But they may release it again.  They used to have the Love in morganite stones and in pink sapphire stones as well.  

Just have to be in the look out when they re-introduce these again.


----------



## eggpudding

eye candy said:


> Phillip Lim.  Designer
> 
> He purchased his first love bracelet when he was 16.  His parents at the time thought he was saving up money for his first car.  (from Glamour magazine.  just remembering from the top of my head.)
> 
> I guess money well spent?



This is fabulous. My dream stack


----------



## purseinsanity

eye candy said:


> Jennifer Aniston again
> 
> Credit: TLFAN



Love the LOVE of course...but how do I get my butt to look like that?!!?


----------



## eye candy

purseinsanity said:


> Love the LOVE of course...but how do I get my butt to look like that?!!?



lol.  her booty does defy gravity.  I think its from yoga squats and bridges.


----------



## eye candy

kristin cavaralli.  I'm not 100% sure it's a Love though.

And some random pic I saw.  Love the combo.  

Credit: TLFAN


----------



## einseine

Love the combo, too!!  The plain YG + the half-diamond WG???  Lovely!
I thought I'd determined to buy my second one, a bigger one, for my right hand, but I might need to rethink...


----------



## Lanier

eye candy said:


> kristin cavaralli.  I'm not 100% sure it's a Love though.



Here's another picture of Kristin with her Love bracelet.


----------



## Winque

Yet another one of Kristin Cavallari and her LOVE.


----------



## eye candy

^^nice pics ladies!


----------



## whoops

Kristin seems to move her love on and off and from left to right ?? Hmmm


----------



## eye candy

Rachel Zoe's assistant, Taylor Jacobson.  

Interesting stack

Credit: www.thevoguediaries.com


----------



## eye candy

more Anna K.  

credit: http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/celebrity-engagement-rings-73986-272.html      Go KaRol90!


----------



## Irissy

Wow wow wow... I love all the YG!


----------



## eye candy

Nicole Scherzinger.  At an X Factor audition in Florida.  She has a full pave Love.


----------



## eye candy

Nikki Hilton

credit: http://www.thevoguediaries.com/


----------



## eye candy

Anna Kournikova in Biggest Loser.  Still wearing her two Love bracelets (YG and WG) on the show.  Not looking good for her so far...she has the older people team.    Hopefully she can train them into shape.    

Credit: TLFAN


----------



## darkangel07760

Thanks so much for sharing these pics!


----------



## lanasyogamama

eye candy said:


> Anna Kournikova in Biggest Loser.  Still wearing her two Love bracelets (YG and WG) on the show.  Not looking good for her so far...she has the older people team.    Hopefully she can train them into shape.
> 
> Credit: TLFAN



I like trying to sneak peeks of her bracelets on the show. 

I don't think she'll get anywhere, she doesn't seem genuine when she's trying to be a "tough trainer" type.


----------



## sammie_sue

I love that Bob wears Love bracelets too.


----------



## lanasyogamama

sammie_sue said:


> I love that Bob wears Love bracelets too.



Me too!


----------



## eye candy

You're welcome everyone!  :welcome2:

I didn't realize Bob Harper wears a couple of loves on the show.  I captured some shots.


----------



## eye candy

Daphne Oz, daughter of Dr. Oz.  I just heard she' s the co-host of the TV show, "Chew".

She wears hers with a tennis bracelet and a watch.


----------



## sammie_sue

eye candy said:


> You're welcome everyone!  :welcome2:
> 
> I didn't realize Bob Harper wears a couple of loves on the show.  I captured some shots.



Thanks for these pics! I love Bob. He also has an amazing watch collection. I like watching The Biggest Loser just so I can see what watch he's wearing!


----------



## eye candy

Cassie.  Love that Birkin too!  A pop of eye candy.  

credit:  from luvs*it*  http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/celebrities-and-their-watches-168879-116.html


----------



## eye candy

Rosie H-W


----------



## eye candy

Nicky Hilton.  Love that red Chanel too.


----------



## eye candy

**


----------



## eye candy

Kourtney's Cartier love bracelets and ring.

Not bad for someone who wears theirs 24/7.  I can barely see any deep scratches.


----------



## starrySKYE

Love the look of the two together!


----------



## chanel-girl

^^^ Me too. Who is this?


----------



## starrySKYE

I'm not sure actually, it was off the blog STREETFSN!


----------



## eye candy

^ I love the contrast too!


----------



## eye candy

More Sofia Vergara

Dressed up





and casual


----------



## eye candy

Katie Cassidy

credit: tlfan


----------



## eye candy

This rainbow bracelet is growing on me.


----------



## eye candy

Kourtney K


----------



## eye candy

She has the same size bracelets but in the picture it seems that one is bigger than the other.


----------



## eye candy




----------



## peppermint tea

Kate Winslet is so gorgeous!

I saw the Rainbow Love bangle on Monday and it is so pretty in real life! 

When I spoke to my SA about it, she said that the Rainbow Love is more of a special occasion bangle because the semi-precious stones in it are not as durable as diamonds.  She did not recommend it for everyday wear.

I was actually contemplating getting it over the plain YG Love but it was $2000 more than the plain and the durability factor of the stones concerned me.

I know I will be more than happy with my YG Love!


----------



## Shoegal30

starrySKYE said:


> Love the look of the two together!


This is Carine Roitfield. I saw her wearing this outfit in another pic!


----------



## AllThingsLuxury

Cartier is amazing, such high quality products.


----------



## eye candy

ok, not a celeb, but I love her stack!  She's our very own tPF member, AnnaKian.    WG with diamonds and RG with diamonds. 

From:  http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/my-second-love-bracelet-sooo-happy-710542.html











Hey, we can bend the rules.


----------



## chanel-girl




----------



## eye candy

Kourtney


----------



## eye candy

From the Cartier Love Discussion (Thanks Lanier).


----------



## eye candy

lol.  I didn't know that the Love bracelet is in Wikipedia:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Love_bracelet_(Cartier)

List of celebrities are listed in there as well:
"Famous wearers

Celebrities who are known to have worn some version of the bracelet includes the following:

    Tina Turner
    Beth Stern
    Barbra Streisand
    Diana Ross
    Joan Collins
    Jane Seymour
    Princess Diana
    Linda Evans
    Lionel Richie
    Lindsay Lohan
    Princess_Madeleine,_Duchess_of_Hälsingland_and_Gästrikland
    Kenny Rogers
    Reggie Jackson
    John McEnroe
    Elton John
    Anna Kournikova
    Shauna Sand
    Mary Bono
    Cindy McCain
    Larry King
    Ayumi Hamasaki
    Edison Chen
    Britney Spears
    Quincy Jones
    Kourtney Kardashian
    Lorenzo Lamas
    Jennifer Love Hewitt
    Julianne Hough
    Kelis
    Paulina Rubio
    Cristina Saralegui
    Sarah Brightman
    Khloe Kardashian
    Rob Kardashian
    Mary J. Blige
    Paris Hilton
    Nicky Hilton
    Rick James
    Sofia Vergara
    Priscilla Presley
    Kanye West
    Bruce Jenner
    Carmen Cervera
    Tiffany Hwang
    Kim Taeyeon
    Sylvie van der Vaart
    Sonny Bono
    Sandara Park
    Kwon Jiyong
    Vu Andy
    Hilary Duff
    Kanye West
    Jennifer Aniston
    Tamar Braxton
    Kris Jenner
    Kendall Jenner
    Kyle Jenner"

Really, Princess Di wore this?  I didn't know that.  Nice!


----------



## eye candy

Opps, forgot to mention it was Kristin Cavaralli in the picture above.

Olivia Palermo


----------



## einseine

eye candy said:


> Opps, forgot to mention it was Kristin Cavaralli in the picture above.
> 
> Olivia Palermo


 
Thanks eye candy!  Love her look!  It makes me want a YG Love on my right hand AGAIN!!!!!


----------



## eye candy

Lol. :welcome2:


----------



## einseine

eye candy said:


> Lol. :welcome2:


eye candy, you actually made me make a purchase of my second YG LOVE!!!!!!!!!!  I was so sure that I would buy a Perlle signature...


----------



## eye candy

einseine said:


> eye candy, you actually made me make a purchase of my second YG LOVE!!!!!!!!!!  I was so sure that I would buy a Perlle signature...



  No way!!  Wow, CONGRATS einseine!!  After all that time of going back and forth.  I like Cartier.  The material is a lot heavier than the perlee bracelet.  

Reveal, reveal, reveal...!!


----------



## chanel-girl

einseine said:


> eye candy, you actually made me make a purchase of my second YG LOVE!!!!!!!!!!  I was so sure that I would buy a Perlle signature...



Congrats!!


----------



## goyardlover

From this month's InStyle


----------



## angelicdust

does anyone know what the other bracelet that olivia is wearing is??


----------



## purseinsanity

goyardlover said:


> From this month's InStyle



Is this Jennifer Garner?  What bracelet is on her right hand?  I'm loving it!!!  Heck, the stuff on her left wrist isn't bad either!


----------



## goyardlover

purseinsanity said:


> Is this Jennifer Garner?  What bracelet is on her right hand?  I'm loving it!!!  Heck, the stuff on her left wrist isn't bad either!



she's wearing the two love cuffs and the Ballon Bleu on her left hand.  I am drooling....


----------



## purseinsanity

goyardlover said:


> she's wearing the two love cuffs and the Ballon Bleu on her left hand.  I am drooling....



Me too.  But I really wanna know what the bracelet on her right wrist is!


----------



## jtc103

purseinsanity said:
			
		

> Is this Jennifer Garner?  What bracelet is on her right hand?  I'm loving it!!!  Heck, the stuff on her left wrist isn't bad either!



Wow I love her bracelets!  And looks like she's pregnant again!  Could it be the panther bracelet?  I can't see clearly.


----------



## DebbieAnn

*^^^It was announced a few months ago that Jennifer & Ben are expecting their third child, due in February. *


----------



## purseinsanity

jtc103 said:


> Wow I love her bracelets!  And looks like she's pregnant again!  Could it be the panther bracelet?  I can't see clearly.



It does look like a panther, but the strap looks leather.  I haven't seen that combo before.


----------



## lightpinkdaisy

goyardlover said:


> From this month's InStyle


 
Gorgeous stack! At least one of Loves looks like a cuff.


----------



## jtc103

purseinsanity said:


> It does look like a panther, but the strap looks leather. I haven't seen that combo before.


 
I've never seen it irl and I've seen the panthere in different versions online but not this particular one.   However, I found this:

http://www.google.ca/imgres?q=carti...t=69&ndsp=18&ved=1t:429,r:7,s:69&tx=109&ty=85

Beautiful!


----------



## purseinsanity

jtc103 said:


> I've never seen it irl and I've seen the panthere in different versions online but not this particular one.   However, I found this:
> 
> http://www.google.ca/imgres?q=carti...t=69&ndsp=18&ved=1t:429,r:7,s:69&tx=109&ty=85
> 
> Beautiful!



I think you found it!!  That looks like the same strap...what is it made out of?  Wonder how much it is.  My stupid iPad doesn't work well with the Cartier website!


----------



## simone72

purseinsanity said:


> I think you found it!!  That looks like the same strap...what is it made out of?  Wonder how much it is.  My stupid iPad doesn't work well with the Cartier website!



That's exactly it! I tried to look up a price but that particular bracelet is not on the Cartier website


----------



## jtc103

The details say:

Bracelet in 18K yellow gold with panther head motif, diamonds, onyx nose and cones, black lacquer spots, tsavorite garnet eyes, brown "toile poudree" fabric....

So I guess it's not leather...

I've requested for price...I'll keep you posted


----------



## lanasyogamama

goyardlover said:


> From this month's InStyle




The BB is falling off her!


----------



## jtc103

purseinsanity said:


> I think you found it!! That looks like the same strap...what is it made out of? Wonder how much it is. My stupid iPad doesn't work well with the Cartier website!


 
Ok I got a reply...either it's an automated reply when I did the price request or they are super fast in replying.  So are you ready?  It's ONLY CAD$52,700   So I would say the US$ pricing would be around that lol


----------



## lolakitten

jtc103 said:


> Ok I got a reply...either it's an automated reply when I did the price request or they are super fast in replying.  So are you ready?  It's ONLY CAD$52,700   So I would say the US$ pricing would be around that lol



Only 

This month's Instyle sure was a Cartier treat!


----------



## purseinsanity

jtc103 said:


> Ok I got a reply...either it's an automated reply when I did the price request or they are super fast in replying.  So are you ready?  It's ONLY CAD$52,700   So I would say the US$ pricing would be around that lol



Gulp!    

LOL, I really shouldn't be surprised at all...my DH loves animals, especially big cats.  He came across a Cartier ad in one of my magazines of their diamond Panther bracelet.  He called Cartier thinking he'd get it for me as a surprise Christmas gift.  He came back to me, told me what he'd planned on doing, and then said, would you want the bracelet or a nice house?  The price?  $850,000!  And that was a few years ago before their insane, frequent price increases!  I'm afraid to find out what it is now.  Not that it matters, really.  I'll have one of those only if we happen to win a multi-gazillion dollar lottery!


----------



## purseinsanity

lolakitten said:


> Only
> 
> This month's Instyle sure was a Cartier treat!



Oooh, really!??!  I haven't gotten my copy yet.  Can't wait!


----------



## goyardlover

not the most flattering picture....Melissa George


----------



## surfergirljen

eye candy said:


> More of Anna Kournikova's bling blings.  She sure loves Cartier jewelry!  Even her yellow diamond ring and wedding band are from Cartier.
> 
> I want her bracelets.    Maybe if I meditate to the universe...



LOL! What a stack! 



eye candy said:


> More Rachel Zoe and Anita Ko bracelets.  She always looks so mean or unhappy in pictures.  If I had her jewelry, I would be always smiling!    But can she dress me like she did with Nicole Richie?  :worthy:



Seriously I want to smack that grimace off her face - she is SO LUCKY! Snap out of it! 



eye candy said:


> Kate Winslet for a Harpers Bazaar photo shoot.  She's so pretty and so is that bracelet on her.    She can just wear that bracelet and still look pretty.  Oh, that reminds me of her in Titanic.  Ekk..



Okay THIS - is STUNNING. I adore her. LOVE this photo. This makes me fall in love with my LOVE all over again!



eye candy said:


> Anna Kournikova.    I love this pic!  (thanks luvs*it*!!)
> 
> So I meditated...and I still don't have her bracelets.
> 
> Credit:  http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewe...nd-their-watches-168879-110.html#post19605196



Yeah, me neither. I want to hate her... never liked her (as a fellow competitive tennis player) - and yet I have to smile b/c she has elastic bands around her wrist even in the middle of this $100K + stack ... with two daughters and long hair myself I never seem to leave the house without one either and my girls think they are actually bracelets! 



Winque said:


> Kanye West posted this on his Twitpic.  He said he received these as gifts from Cartier.  I'm really liking the "fatness" of his thicker Love bracelet.



Okay I really don't like LOVE'S on men but in this width it's kind of HOT! I could roll with this!



eye candy said:


> Rebecca Gayheart.
> 
> Quote:  Where did Rebecca get hers? In the tradition of the bracelet&#8230; Her husband of course!
> 
> Eric told Instyle magazine &#8220;I bought my wife a gold bracelet from Cartier that she adores. It wasn&#8217;t any special occasion&#8212;it may have been a Thursday. Whenever I&#8217;m inspired to go buy gifts, I do it.&#8221; Awww! How sweet!  He should be buds with my Hubby.
> 
> Credit:  http://www.rebeccagayheartfan.com/rebecca/style/love-bracelet/



SO cute. I met his MOTHER (McSteamy's real life mom!) on the beach in Naples and talked to her for 2 hours while my daughters played in the sand - she is THE NICEST person, told me all about Billie and how Rebecca was pregnant again and how sweet she is... I hope they last. Cute couple! (I'd take McSteamy over McDreamy ANY DAY!) (ps meeting his mom was nice - meeting HIM would have been nicer!) 



eye candy said:


> Phillip Lim.  Designer
> 
> He purchased his first love bracelet when he was 16.  His parents at the time thought he was saving up money for his first car.  (from Glamour magazine.  just remembering from the top of my head.)
> 
> I guess money well spent?



LOVE this story so so much!



eye candy said:


> Salma Hayek



Nope - cannot see anything past her boobs. 



DebbieAnn said:


> *^^^It was announced a few months ago that Jennifer & Ben are expecting their third child, due in February. *



Me too! Well in early March. this thread has totally made me re-love my LOVE and since I have to take it off for my c-section I think I'm going to take it in to Cartier, have it polished and whatever the new baby's name is engraved so it'll be all shiny and new again for spring! Yay!  Thanks for all the pics ladies! Fun thread!!!


----------



## Kathd

Sylvie Van der Vaart wearing a WG love (credit: www.imagebam.com)


----------



## Kathd

Again Sylvie, wearing a YG love


----------



## hesser

eye candy said:


> It's amazing how none of the Loves are touching in this picture.  I keep going back to it.


it's a cartier love party! love the stacking, how indulgent!


----------



## Babsiegirl

Kelly Ripa wears YG love bracelet on front cover March issue of Good housekeeping.  Also, great pics of her and her Love inside!!!


----------



## radio_shrink

Zack Efron


----------



## einseine

Kathd said:


> Sylvie Van der Vaart wearing a WG love (credit: http://www.imagebam.com)


 
 WG LOVE + db???


----------



## einseine

Kathd said:


> Again Sylvie, wearing a YG love


 
 YG Love + db?!


----------



## Lanier

radio_shrink said:


> Zack Efron



Love his Love ... and his Auburn shirt!


----------



## LVoeletters

does anyone have a pic of princess diana wearing a love????


----------



## karo

Hilary Duff
dailymail.co.uk


----------



## *MJ*

Looks like Hillary smoked while she was pregnant!!


----------



## cantbelieve

*MJ* said:
			
		

> Looks like Hillary smoked while she was pregnant!!



Oh no..I think this article was about how she was letting her hair down after birth..


----------



## cartier_love

Kate Levering from Drop Dead Diva


----------



## rupz

eye candy said:


> Daphne Oz, daughter of Dr. Oz. I just heard she' s the co-host of the TV show, "Chew".
> 
> She wears hers with a tennis bracelet and a watch.


 
I did not know Daphne Oz is Dr. Oz's daughter!


----------



## lovely64

Terribly enabling thread! I really want one in YG. Ugh. Why did I venture outside of my usual sub-forum, lol!


----------



## pamella

lovely64 said:


> Terribly enabling thread! I really want one in YG. Ugh. Why did I venture outside of my usual sub-forum, lol!



I too, ventured out of the H forum, and ended up getting a beautiful y/g,
Love cuff and bracelet.  It's a danger zone here!  I think you definitely NEED
one


----------



## ratrat

Hello - I'm Jillian's DVD fan - also have been living with WG with 4 diamonds....so immediately spotted hers!    Glad to find the place to share


----------



## bkforbes

I Love Hilary's stack of the Love and White Hermes clic


----------



## lanasyogamama

Just got this Jillian Michaels book from the library.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Oops!  I posted a dup.  :shame:


----------



## dancingtiffany

karo said:
			
		

> Hilary Duff
> dailymail.co.uk



Lovely! I love the ring on her ring finger. Do you have an idea where she got that ring?


----------



## LVoeletters

ratrat said:


> Hello - I'm Jillian's DVD fan - also have been living with WG with 4 diamonds....so immediately spotted hers!    Glad to find the place to share



How does she wear the bangle when she's a trainer?!?! doesn't she have to work out all the time?! or is it a cuff?


----------



## LVoeletters

lightpinkdaisy said:


> Gorgeous stack! At least one of Loves looks like a cuff.



How can you tell that one of them look like a cuff??


----------



## ratrat

LVoeletters said:


> How does she wear the bangle when she's a trainer?!?! doesn't she have to work out all the time?! or is it a cuff?



She keeps it on whilst doing the exercise (or shouting others, lol) on many DVDs I have.  Hers looks really snug fit.  I wear mine quite loose and when I do work out I push it up and it stays there.  It's 24/7 what ever you do....  (apart from MRI scan, so as my doctor friend told me)


----------



## LVoeletters

I just don't know what to do then, because I'll be doing martial arts at least 2x or maybe 3x a week and I cannot wear the bangle during that time. I've been trying to get myself interested in the cuff but I keep thinking maybe 2 years from now I'll stop doing martial arts and I'll be stuck with the cuff and wish I had the bangle. I wish someone could make the decision for me!


----------



## lightpinkdaisy

LVoeletters said:


> How can you tell that one of them look like a cuff??


 
I can see the opening on the bottom one.


----------



## LVoeletters

lightpinkdaisy said:


> I can see the opening on the bottom one.



OHHH I see now!! Good eye!


----------



## DesignerNewbie

Giuliana Rancic on the cover of Life&Style

http://www.lifeandstylemag.com/


----------



## karo

Naomi Watts


----------



## faintlymacabre

This is nuts...

- Double Love bracelet (where a normal width one and a thin one are attached)
- Diamond Love bracelet
- 4 Love rings
- 3 Juste un Clou bracelets!!

Jessica from Girl's Generation (SNSD), a Korean girl group.


----------



## milodrinker

faintlymacabre said:
			
		

> This is nuts...
> 
> - Double Love bracelet (where a normal width one and a thin one are attached)
> - Diamond Love bracelet
> - 4 Love rings
> - 3 Juste un Clou bracelets!!
> 
> Jessica from Girl's Generation (SNSD), a Korean girl group.



Absolutely stunning!


----------



## faintlymacabre

Phillip Lim






I adore his stack with the thick bracelet!!!


----------



## karo

Kourteney Kardashian - looks like she has two


----------



## Caz71

eye candy said:


> of course, Eva Mendez
> 
> Credit - TLFAN



no doubt from a gifting lounge.
am quite annoyed that the rich n famous get alot of things for FREE. 

yet we have to pay for everything!


----------



## lanasyogamama

karo said:
			
		

> Kourteney Kardashian - looks like she has two



Cute little chubby baby thighs, love!


----------



## karo

Sorry if posted before, but I just found this gorgeous stack of Anna Kournikova


----------



## Junkenpo

that pavé and ceramic one is my dream bracelet!


----------



## LVoeletters

karo said:


> Hilary Duff
> dailymail.co.uk



omg i love that arrow ring where is that from??


----------



## bobobob

Kendall Jenner


----------



## bobobob

Kylie Jenner


----------



## Greentea

faintlymacabre said:


> This is nuts...
> 
> - Double Love bracelet (where a normal width one and a thin one are attached)
> - Diamond Love bracelet
> - 4 Love rings
> - 3 Juste un Clou bracelets!!
> 
> Jessica from Girl's Generation (SNSD), a Korean girl group.


I can't even handle it.


----------



## Greentea

bobobob said:


> Kendall Jenner


Didn't Kris give one to each of her kids in yg?


----------



## karo

Naomi Watts

from naomi-watts.org


----------



## Aray22

I'm sorry but three love bracelets is just silly IMHO. I prefer the look of one alone or maybe paired with other bracelets, but I will say that gorgeous pave stack on Anna kournakova is stunning.


----------



## Myrkur

bobobob said:


> Kylie Jenner



This is way too much IMO.


----------



## rosieroseanna

I want on so badly they're just so perfectL


----------



## karo

Naomi Watts


----------



## jessio312

i would not do more then two.i love how Kourtney Kardashian wears hers


----------



## karo

Nicole Richie wore a YG Love at the Golden Globes


----------



## bex285

Kylie Jenner


----------



## bex285

Kylie again. Think this one's a bit much! 
Still jealous though...


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Kelly Ripa 

http://www.usmagazine.com/entertainment/news/kelly-ripa-2012208


----------



## chicmom78

bex285 said:
			
		

> Kylie again. Think this one's a bit much!
> Still jealous though...
> 
> [/QUOTE
> Hmmm, guess no one clued her into "less is more" #overkill


----------



## Greentea

I'd need a sling to hold my arm up! Those puppies are heavy!


----------



## POODLGRL

milodrinker said:


> Absolutely stunning!



I agree . . .


----------



## karo

Naomi Watts with her YG Love


----------



## queenp1n

Kim Kardashian's new instagram photo.  Such an insane stack.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Bleh.  I liked that she didn't have anything from Cartier before.


----------



## Greentea

lanasyogamama said:


> Bleh.  I liked that she didn't have anything from Cartier before.



tellmeaboutit!


----------



## POODLGRL

queenp1n said:


> Kim Kardashian's new instagram photo.  Such an insane stack.



First Hermes, now Cartier.  I guess it was just a matter of time.  I hope she never goes onto VCA-that would ruin it for me.


----------



## karo

Cameron Diaz and her Love
cameron-diaz.org


----------



## cupcake34

> Cameron Diaz and her Love
> cameron-diaz.org



Is that the Rainbow love??


----------



## karo

cupcake34 said:


> Is that the Rainbow love??



I think it's plain rose gold.


----------



## cupcake34

Really? Especially in the last picture it looks like there's a stone in there... too bad Cameron can't chime in and give us some more details


----------



## karo

cupcake34 said:


> Really? Especially in the last picture it looks like there's a stone in there... too bad Cameron can't chime in and give us some more details



I'll try to find a close up I saw somewhere lately 

OK, I have the pic, it's from the first appearance, so maybe she has two different bracelets...


----------



## cupcake34

Yes, in this pic you can clearly see it's the plain one


----------



## XCCX

Cameron looks great!


----------



## AndieAbroad

xactreality said:


> Cameron looks great!



She does look so happy! And that balloon sleeve blouse is absolutely gorgeous on her.


----------



## POODLGRL

AndieAbroad said:


> She does look so happy! And that balloon sleeve blouse is absolutely gorgeous on her.



I agree.  She hasn't been looking good lately. She looks absolutely radiant here and I love the black top with the white skirt.  Looks like YSL, but that's just a guess. Does anyone know?
But back to topic.  I like that she just has the one Cartier Love-shows she's just a mere mortal-something I can aspire to!


----------



## karo

Tina Turner


----------



## cupcake34

Wow, how many Love bracelets is she wearing?


----------



## tbbbjb

POODLGRL said:


> First Hermes, now Cartier.  I guess it was just a matter of time.  I hope she never goes onto VCA-that would ruin it for me.



ITA...Please let her overlook VCA!!!


----------



## benchwarmer

Kim K's pic 
it just looks tacky, it's a perfect example of too much of a good thing, overkill, and poor taste.   I think wearing two at a time would be tasteful, one at a time for those more blingier types is more ideal.   Out of the bunch I think the pave yg Love and the pave panther are the prettiest and the only ones I like, those coupled together would give the same amount of over the top punch she's looking for, more than that and it's just loud noise.   When I see an arm weighed down with designer like Kylie with multiple loves and now KK with these oversize Cartier bangles, it reminds me of those LV or Gucci interior cars, tacky to the max.  They should look to their other sister Kourt for a lesson in moderation and taste, the way she wears just two Love bangles, much better look.


----------



## benchwarmer

tbbbjb said:


> ITA...Please let her overlook VCA!!!


----------



## bex285

benchwarmer said:


> Kim K's pic
> it just looks tacky, it's a perfect example of too much of a good thing, overkill, and poor taste.   I think wearing two at a time would be tasteful, one at a time for those more blingier types is more ideal.   Out of the bunch I think the pave yg Love and the pave panther are the prettiest and the only ones I like, those coupled together would give the same amount of over the top punch she's looking for, more than that and it's just loud noise.   When I see an arm weighed down with designer like Kylie with multiple loves and now KK with these oversize Cartier bangles, it reminds me of those LV or Gucci interior cars, tacky to the max.  They should look to their other sister Kourt for a lesson in moderation and taste, the way she wears just two Love bangles, much better look.



Agreed!! One or two together is lovely, no more IMO.


----------



## phillj12

karo said:


> Cameron Diaz and her Love
> cameron-diaz.org



LOVE! So tasteful and elegant!


----------



## Daantje

I really like the bracelets, i was just wondering if anybody knows how wide they are? 6 mm?
Hilary Duff actually got me interested in de bracelet


----------



## bex285

One I was hoping would never happen....





(source http://bieber-fashion.tumblr.com)


----------



## karo

Tina Turner


----------



## schadenfreude

^ Five bracelets looks classy on Tina! Surprised I like it on her, I find it so tacky on the teenage Jenner kids.


----------



## etk123

schadenfreude said:


> ^ Five bracelets looks classy on Tina! Surprised I like it on her, I find it so tacky on the teenage Jenner kids.



Agree! Love how they look on Tina!


----------



## ic_locon

Hillary Duff and her Cartier Love bracelets. Photo courtesy of people.com


----------



## elaina

What a fun thread!  Here's a pic of Kylie Jenner with four love bracelets.  It looks like a cuff.


----------



## elaina

More pics

I love her rings too!   I love how she stacks them. 

From instagram


----------



## elaina

More Kylie pictures


----------



## elaina

Few more.


----------



## elaina

She has my favorite love bracelet stack though!

Also from instagram


----------



## elaina

Another picture of the four plain Cartier love bangles


----------



## xblackxstarx

i love how Kylie wears hers now its grown on me
do you think they're all the same size to achieve this look?
the bracelets i mean  



elaina said:


> More pics
> 
> I love her rings too!   I love how she stacks them.
> 
> From instagram


----------



## princesslix

I love how kylie stacks these. I love how the four bracelets look together. I think that is the perfect stack. Still saving my pennies to get a YG and another RG and my right arm stack will be complete.  &#128522;


----------



## princesslix

xblackxstarx said:


> i love how Kylie wears hers now its grown on me
> do you think they're all the same size to achieve this look?
> the bracelets i mean



It seems as though the gold ones are the same size and the WG is bigger. I'm not completely sure, it may be just the angle of the picture


----------



## elaina

xblackxstarx said:


> i love how Kylie wears hers now its grown on me
> do you think they're all the same size to achieve this look?
> the bracelets i mean


I'm not sure.  They could all be the same or as princesslix mentioned.

Here another pic from instagram


----------



## elaina

Kylie wearing one Love bracelet for comparison.


----------



## elaina

Sporting a casual look.  I personally like the look of four bangles better.


----------



## elaina

Miley Cyrus


----------



## elaina

Eva Longoria


----------



## elaina

More pictures of Eva


----------



## elaina

Nicole Scherzinger of the Pussycat Dolls with the all pave YG.  

I like her Hawaiian bangles too.  They are very colorful.  The rose gold is really pink.  They remind me of the trinity bangle.


----------



## elaina

Adding a couple more..  

Leann Rimes with a Love and juc nail bracelet.  I like upcloseandstylish's stack better though.  I added a pic.


----------



## elaina

Lastly Kourtney Kardashian.  Two yellow Love bangles and one Love ring.  Nice combo.


----------



## xblackxstarx

me too... and i absolutely love upcloseandstylish
thank you so much for all the photos your finding !!! 
i NEED four loves now 
its just hard picking only four as i love the rainbow bracelets, the plain in all metals and i'd like a yg cuff 
oh and ofcourse id love a diamond pave cartier love bracelet wouldnt we all?
i think my cartier love bracelet obsession is a little out of control 



elaina said:


> Sporting a casual look.  I personally like the look of four bangles better.


----------



## elaina

^^lol.  I hear you xblackxstarx.  It's really hard to pick just one!   The plain one in YG is the most popular.  The pave one is beautiful...but for that price, you could buy a lot of plain ones in different gold colors with some diamonds or gemstones on it here and there.   It's really hard to chose.

On a side note, Scott Disick wears the yellow pave Love (and the Ecclestone sister's husbands).  I guess guys wear this type of bangle too.


----------



## cityonfire

I don't know if this counts (and I certainly don't have a picture), but if you watch The Wolverine, pay attention to the last scene of the movie where Tao Okamoto's character Mariko wears a diamond pave love bracelet. You can see it clearly for a few seconds as she hugs another character goodbye. (And if you're a fan of the X-Men franchise make sure to stay through the first 2 minutes of the credits as there's a really good scene after the main credits!)


----------



## Caz71

Just wondering....do some of these stars actually pay for them or cartier gives them freebies to advertise??? Just sayin...


----------



## bellapurse

cityonfire said:


> I don't know if this counts (and I certainly don't have a picture), but if you watch The Wolverine, pay attention to the last scene of the movie where Tao Okamoto's character Mariko wears a diamond pave love bracelet. You can see it clearly for a few seconds as she hugs another character goodbye. (And if you're a fan of the X-Men franchise make sure to stay through the first 2 minutes of the credits as there's a really good scene after the main credits!)



I just went to watch it.  It looks to me like all diamonds wg instead of pave.  It looks so classy!!!


----------



## Kissmark

How many love does upcloseandstylish have?


----------



## LVoeletters

elaina said:


> More pictures of Eva



what is that delicate bracelet she layers with the love? can anyone see it up close?


----------



## Bethc

Kissmark said:


> How many love does upcloseandstylish have?



I believe 6.


----------



## stmary

Eva Langoria


----------



## Suzie

I was watching fashion police last night and it looks like Juliana Ranic wears one.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Suzie said:


> I was watching fashion police last night and it looks like Juliana Ranic wears one.



Yup, she always has it on.  I love that show.


----------



## Suzie

lanasyogamama said:


> Yup, she always has it on.  I love that show.



I love it too, Joan Rivers has an amazing wit!


----------



## Kissmark

Bethc said:


> I believe 6.



That is just crazy! But of course she carries it off.


----------



## Bethc

Kissmark said:


> That is just crazy! But of course she carries it off.


 
Yes, she does!   I don't know how, I wear 3 Loves and a JUC and they're heavy!  In a good way, of course


----------



## JOJA

Caz71 said:


> Just wondering....do some of these stars actually pay for them or cartier gives them freebies to advertise??? Just sayin...



I think they actually buy them.  I remember reading an article and some actress was saying how she just splurged on a love bracelet.  
Also, according to my SA they don't even give their employees discounts on the love line so I doubt they would give them away.  
I do think they let celebrities borrow jewelry ~ but not the loves because of the screw on/off.  I think the all diamond ones have a clasp (not sure)


----------



## lanasyogamama

Another Fashion Police sighting.  Melissa Rivers (ugh) was wearing 2 Loves and a JUC last week.


----------



## anne1218

Anymore? Such eye candy looking at these. I think by looking at all these pics I've decided am gonna go for the YG bracelet one....


----------



## elaina

I've been seeing some here and there but been too lazy to post.

I did see this yummy arm candy from http://instagram.com/sian_vivi_x        Reminds me of that book "Crazy Rich Asians"

Not a celebrity (I think).  But damn that arm candy.


----------



## anne1218

Damn, must weight a ton


----------



## elaina

No kidding.  That all pave Cartier Love is quite heavy by itself.


----------



## anne1218

I wish I have that problem


----------



## Kissmark

Really wonder what these people do....



elaina said:


> I've been seeing some here and there but been too lazy to post.
> 
> I did see this yummy arm candy from http://instagram.com/sian_vivi_x        Reminds me of that book "Crazy Rich Asians"
> 
> Not a celebrity (I think).  But damn that arm candy.


----------



## elaina

^lol.  They are probably just like these women

http://forum.purseblog.com/celebrity-style-threads/ecclestone-sisters-695343-194.html

They are just born into a rich family and just do what they like to do.


----------



## Metrowestmama

schadenfreude said:


> ^ Five bracelets looks classy on Tina! Surprised I like it on her, I find it so tacky on the teenage Jenner kids.



Agreed. But not a fan of more than two. It loses the elegance and simplicity that the bracelets are about. I wear two WG to represent each of my kids.


----------



## darkangel07760

elaina said:


> I've been seeing some here and there but been too lazy to post.
> 
> I did see this yummy arm candy from http://instagram.com/sian_vivi_x        Reminds me of that book "Crazy Rich Asians"
> 
> Not a celebrity (I think).  But damn that arm candy.



Oooo that is so lovely.


----------



## rosieroseanna

I love that they all wear them loose, not snug


----------



## gagabag

Gorgeous!


----------



## bougainvillier

Not exactly celeb but as posted earlier - Sian Xiao. From her IG. She has a crazy watch collection too. Drool


----------



## anne1218

Drool over and over again


----------



## Katy Sarah

I must say the stacks of 4 plus leave me cold.  The Love bracelet is quite recognisable branded Cartier, and celebrities can look like an advertisement feature while wearing several at once.  The Jenner / Kardashian girls are just flaunting their wealth, not expressing style in an personal way.  That's fine but they are proof that $50k worth of jewels do not automatically look classy.  


Just my opinion, but I think one is perfect, or 1-2 Loves mixed with different bracelets.  The way Cameron, Eva etc are wearing them is beautiful and simple and the bracelet really stands out on its own.  I suppose I'm not a blingy person but I dream of owning one plain gold


----------



## xblackxstarx

I don't think kylie is trying to flash her worth - she could have several dione pave bangles but she closes the plain , maybe she simply loves Cartier 
I used to strongly dislike the look of multiple loves but now I love it


----------



## NSB

I'm watching E news & it looks like Giuliana Rancic got another love bracelet. So jealous!


----------



## bobobob

Scott Disick


----------



## Solemony

^ I think that just fried my brain...


----------



## Swanky

Scott looks ridiculous


----------



## DebbieAnn

bobobob said:


> Scott Disick


*Gaudy!*


----------



## xblackxstarx

Scott disick makes those pieces look soooo tacky . 
I've never seen diamond or Cartier look so .... Cheap


----------



## slowlikehoney

xblackxstarx said:


> Scott disick makes those pieces look soooo tacky .
> 
> I've never seen diamond or Cartier look so .... Cheap




I have to agree. That kind of obvious display of wealth is off-putting and smells of intense insecurity to me. Especially unbecoming on a man for some reason, though that sounds sort of sexist to say. Lol! 
If I saw that IRL I would have a hard time not laughing...


----------



## TrinketTattle

I love Scott, but that's really an overload of bling


----------



## Swanky

Kylie makes it look so cheap and common IMO too.


----------



## Dode99

LOL WTH? I love how Kourtney rocks her two plain Love bracelets. I think she's the only Kardashian who doesn't look tacky wearing Cartier.


----------



## NSB

Dode99 said:


> LOL WTH? I love how Kourtney rocks her two plain Love bracelets. I think she's the only Kardashian who doesn't look tacky wearing Cartier.


Completely agree!


----------



## slowlikehoney

Dode99 said:


> LOL WTH? I love how Kourtney rocks her two plain Love bracelets. I think she's the only Kardashian who doesn't look tacky wearing Cartier.




So true! She's the only one who seems to understand the concept of less is more. 
She's like, "Settle down, everyone. Everyone already knows we're loaded."


----------



## xblackxstarx

I do like the look of kylies when she wears 4 max now she wears like 5 it's too much plus a juste en clou
Plus love rings 

I absolutely love kourtneys look too, but the look of 4 really is my thing. I know it ruins the classic look , it's just what I'm into right now
I used to hate the look of multiple loves
One or two you can not go wrong 

What Scott is wearing looks ridiculous , maybe that's the idea ?? Maybe it was just for the photo
Everyone knows the kardashians are rich I don't see why they'd need to try to show it

I just think the 4 loves is kylies thing she's known for it , it doesn't appeal to everyone but I like an edgier look with my jewellery right now ... Not that I can afford to purchase another 3 right now lol


----------



## xblackxstarx

Even though I'm into kylies look with her bracelets I won't deny you're right ... It does 
That's why I keep debating whether saving up for so many isn't a great idea and I'll go off it or grow out of it 



Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Kylie makes it look so cheap and common IMO too.


----------



## xblackxstarx

I agree completely 



slowlikehoney said:


> I have to agree. That kind of obvious display of wealth is off-putting and smells of intense insecurity to me. Especially unbecoming on a man for some reason, though that sounds sort of sexist to say. Lol!
> If I saw that IRL I would have a hard time not laughing...


----------



## avedashiva

lanasyogamama said:


> Another Fashion Police sighting.  Melissa Rivers (ugh) was wearing 2 Loves and a JUC last week.




anyone happen to have a picture of Melissa wearing these? I caught her on Extra today, but it was so quick.


----------



## Caz71

Tamara Ecclestone has three on her show!! Now I know why they are for celebrities with a tonne of money!!!!


----------



## CKT

I like Scott too and always admire his Paved cartier love bracelet on the show (even look forward to purchasing my own!!!!) but earlier when i was watching Keeping up with the Kar.... I noticed this.. Then I remembered seeing him tagging his jeweler (Avi_the_jewel**) on instagram who happens to make "customised" love bracelet too. 

This cuff he wears in the screenshot does look like the love paved from the front doesn't it? I hope it isnt a customised love cuff


----------



## purplepinky

It's clearly the Love cuff and he has then had it set with pave diamonds as the cuff doesn't come paved.


----------



## rebeccalouise

My favourite instagramer & one of my favourite designers - Anine Bing. I love how she stacks her Love bracelet with other gold bangles and diamond tennis bracelets!


----------



## lanasyogamama

I love her style!


----------



## slowlikehoney

rebeccalouise said:


> My favourite instagramer & one of my favourite designers - Anine Bing. I love how she stacks her Love bracelet with other gold bangles and diamond tennis bracelets!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2673069
> View attachment 2673071
> View attachment 2673072
> View attachment 2673074
> View attachment 2673075
> View attachment 2673077




She is a good stacker! I like her star tattoo too.


----------



## azniceskater1

I was just watching Jenna Marbles' new youtube video and noticed this. It looks like 2 Juste Un Clou's and a Love stacked together


----------



## Caz71

slowlikehoney said:


> She is a good stacker! I like her star tattoo too.



Is that a whippet or italian greyhound in her lap looks like my dog only smaller


----------



## Suzie

Caz71 said:


> Is that a whippet or italian greyhound in her lap looks like my dog only smaller



It's an Italian greyhound, I have whippets and they are much bigger.


----------



## LVoeletters

azniceskater1 said:


> I was just watching Jenna Marbles' new youtube video and noticed this. It looks like 2 Juste Un Clou's and a Love stacked together
> 
> View attachment 2674282


So funny, love her videos, surprised at her jewelry doesn't really fit with her persona


----------



## Caz71

Suzie said:


> It's an Italian greyhound, I have whippets and they are much bigger.



Suzie I have a blue n white whippet too! Arent they the best dogs. What colour is yrs?


----------



## Suzie

Caz71 said:


> Suzie I have a blue n white whippet too! Arent they the best dogs. What colour is yrs?



I have 3! A blue, a white with 3 fawn patches and a black one. I adore them.


----------



## schadenfreude

azniceskater1 said:


> I was just watching Jenna Marbles' new youtube video and noticed this. It looks like 2 Juste Un Clou's and a Love stacked together
> 
> View attachment 2674282



That doesn't even look like her... wow. She's always worn recognizable Tiffany silver stuff like the key and tag necklaces. Who knows, they could be knockoffs too.


----------



## baghagg

bobobob said:


> Scott Disick



really makes one rethink the whole thing..


----------



## lovequality

rebeccalouise said:


> My favourite instagramer & one of my favourite designers - Anine Bing. I love how she stacks her Love bracelet with other gold bangles and diamond tennis bracelets!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2673069
> View attachment 2673071
> View attachment 2673072
> View attachment 2673074
> View attachment 2673075
> View attachment 2673077



Just loved it all... thanks for sharing. Does anyone know what is that red stack she has on the 5th pic? TIA.


----------



## Caz71

Cant rem her name. Gemma I think from The Only Way is Essex. Wearing a wg love bangle. Four diamonds. I like it.! On the show


----------



## LoveMia

Do anyone know if the celebs wear there love bracelet loose or fitted? I bought mine loose and now I don't know if I should have gotten it fitted


----------



## Greentea

Should be quite fitted


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

greentea said:


> should be quite fitted



+1


----------



## PennyD2911

Greentea said:


> Should be quite fitted




+2


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## MeanGirlApril

Mine is loose. Loose enough that I can slide my hand through.


----------



## LVoeletters

LoveMia said:


> Do anyone know if the celebs wear there love bracelet loose or fitted? I bought mine loose and now I don't know if I should have gotten it fitted



Definitely fitted. I know two women who chose a bigger fit and both had issues with the screw mechanism.


----------



## baghagg

MeanGirlApril said:


> Mine is loose. Loose enough that I can slide my hand through.



This is my choice as well.


----------



## Chicago Mama

I know this is a celeb thread, but would love to see pics of yours on your hand to see how it hangs.


----------



## Chicago Mama

MeanGirlApril said:


> Mine is loose. Loose enough that I can slide my hand through.


I know this is a celeb thread, but would love to see pics of yours on your hand to see how it hangs.


----------



## Lots love

I though I share this pictures I found. She has two loves ,one on each wrist . plus one on each finger on the same hand. like that the look


----------



## TechPrincess

For the life of me I can't find a picture of Princess Diana in a love. I find other Royals wearing it but not her.


----------



## LVoeletters

TechPrincess said:


> For the life of me I can't find a picture of Princess Diana in a love. I find other Royals wearing it but not her.




I've tried the same search in vain. I could only find pictures of her watch the Cartier tank :/


----------



## TechPrincess

LVoeletters said:


> I've tried the same search in vain. I could only find pictures of her watch the Cartier tank :/



Same here .. I wonder if she really ever had one...


----------



## TechPrincess

LVoeletters said:


> I've tried the same search in vain. I could only find pictures of her watch the Cartier tank :/


This is the only thing I can find "official" and article from the LA Times ..

"It's thin, elegant and chic," says Juliane Higgitt, manager of the Cartier store in South Coast Plaza. The woman's gold Panthere sells for $11,000; the man's, for $14,000.

"Of course, it's also available with diamonds," Higgitt says. "That's a nice step up."

Best of Bangles

The Love bracelet by Cartier is perhaps the only piece of jewelry that comes with its own screwdriver.

"It's intended to be put on by your loved one," says Higgitt. And presumably never removed.

Although they were originally sold in pairs, the bracelets can now be purchased individually for $3,350. And they have proven popular with both men and women.

"Princess Diana wears hers on her right wrist," Higgitt says. "Gentlemen wear them with their watches."

Here is the link http://articles.latimes.com/1991-08-09/news/vw-356_1_south-coast-plaza/2


----------



## CZAR

Love, love them!!! What do you guys think of diamants legers de cartier bracelet and necklace? Are they worth buying?


----------



## rebeccalouise

Just came across this photo in a magazine of Giuliana Rancic. So envious of her 3 loves!


----------



## Lots love

I love her collection she's has two of pg and one yg did u see that I like it


----------



## LVoeletters

CZAR said:


> Love, love them!!! What do you guys think of diamants legers de cartier bracelet and necklace? Are they worth buying?




I love them more than the DBTY! Def go for it


----------



## Lots love

love the clou on her looks amazing


----------



## TechPrincess

I saw Gone Girl over the weekend - the character Amy Dunne wears a RG love through the entire movie.


----------



## Caz71

TechPrincess said:


> I saw Gone Girl over the weekend - the character Amy Dunne wears a RG love through the entire movie.



Omg hubby wants to see it. All the more reason to watch it ha! Might entice hubby to buy it earlier was it a good movie?


----------



## Lots love

look Melissa rivers is wearing her love collection and juc bangle too all in yellow gold looks awesome


----------



## WindyCityCoco

Gone Girl


----------



## Chi town Chanel

rebeccalouise said:


> Just came across this photo in a magazine of Giuliana Rancic. So envious of her 3 loves!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2777029



Guiliana's look so pretty stacked like this.


----------



## WindyCityCoco

I just love the RG 


TechPrincess said:


> I saw Gone Girl over the weekend - the character Amy Dunne wears a RG love through the entire movie.


----------



## WindyCityCoco

Katie Holmes & Mila Kunis


----------



## TechPrincess

I wonder if Mila's was a push present. I don't recall seeing her wear one before.


----------



## Chanelconvert

TechPrincess said:


> I wonder if Mila's was a push present. I don't recall seeing her wear one before.



No. She is wearing this on a mag photo shoot with Justin Timberlake.


----------



## TechPrincess

Chanelconvert said:


> No. She is wearing this on a mag photo shoot with Justin Timberlake.



Thanks! I missed those pictures..


----------



## chareen

Dakota Fanning


----------



## chareen

Cassie


----------



## chareen

Giuliana Rancic with three loves.


----------



## Mcandy

Caz71 said:


> Omg hubby wants to see it. All the more reason to watch it ha! Might entice hubby to buy it earlier was it a good movie?



Its interesting..my aunt read the book and she said its a little boring..but i like the movie..


----------



## geenelly

Kylie Jenner and her sometimes stack of 8!!!


----------



## Mcandy

geenelly said:


> Kylie Jenner and her sometimes stack of 8!!!



Oh my god..theres something as too much..loli like the ring stacked though


----------



## Caz71

https://instagram.com/p/2t0aS8nTSH/ bella thorne layered with cuff!


----------



## sanguine-

do the cartier love symbols ever change in size for the bracelets, depending on size/width?


----------



## Lots love

sanguine- said:


> do the cartier love symbols ever change in size for the bracelets, depending on size/width?




No they don't they made the same doesn't matter what size u get


----------



## Caz71

my hubby and I have a love ring. His of course is a bigger size. The o is more spaced so Id imagine the bracelets too would in bigger sizes


----------



## champagne_xoxo

Tiffany ***** loves her cartier love & Juste Un Clou


----------



## MyDogTink

champagne_xoxo said:


> Tiffany ***** loves her cartier love & Juste Un Clou
> View attachment 3416421
> View attachment 3416422
> View attachment 3416423



I'm surprised (well I suppose I'm surprised) that she's not wearing Ivanka's fine jewelry.


----------



## Lots love

Tiffany was named after store Tiffany co so why isn't wearing something of there  either .well at least she is wearing simply but  elegant look 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Imabeachgirl

Bumping this thread.


----------



## voodoodoll2005

Anyone here a fan of HGTV's Flip or Flop? Christina wears a Love bracelet in some of the episodes either by itself or with a watch.

Here is a picture from her instagram, but I'm not a fan of how she stacked here. A little too busy for me.


----------



## junime

White house correspondent Sarah Huckabee Sanders - is she wearing Love bracelets?


----------



## Kindness3

junime said:


> White house correspondent Sarah Huckabee Sanders - is she wearing Love bracelets?
> View attachment 3893228


And looks like it' the new thin version loved too


----------



## Grande Latte

I think it's a YG or RG with WG combo. Classic loves.


----------



## byotch123

Kelly Clarkson with MoP Amulette de Cartier? Looks gorgeous on her!


----------



## chareen

Vanessa Bryant with 3 Cartier Love bangles


----------



## chareen

Better picture


----------



## chareen

Kate Moss with JUC


----------



## miznina

Alanis Morisette decked in multiple cartier loves and JUC


----------



## Grande Latte

I'm sure this has been posted before but I really like this photo.


----------



## KSweet101

byotch123 said:


> Kelly Clarkson with MoP Amulette de Cartier? Looks gorgeous on her!
> 
> View attachment 3895788



Uh oh, I’m liking that more than I’m allowed to. Looking at their website it says it’s adjustable from 38-41 cm or about 15-17 inches, doesn’t that chain seem much longer??


----------



## Gracilan

KSweet101 said:


> Uh oh, I’m liking that more than I’m allowed to. Looking at their website it says it’s adjustable from 38-41 cm or about 15-17 inches, doesn’t that chain seem much longer??


.....her chain looks to be about 22-24 inches....no way it's 16inch.  Probably a special order...beautiful!


----------



## KSweet101

Gracilan said:


> .....her chain looks to be about 22-24 inches....no way it's 16inch.  Probably a special order...beautiful!



Must be! Tag on another several hundred dollars for that luxury hahaha.


----------



## voodoodoll2005

I was watching the Winter Olympics and spotted a Cartier Love on the wrist of Adam Rippon, US figure skater.


----------



## Pursestan

voodoodoll2005 said:


> I was watching the Winter Olympics and spotted a Cartier Love on the wrist of Adam Rippon, US figure skater.
> View attachment 3969992


I noticed this too! Great skater and great taste!


----------



## Grande Latte

Dakota Johnson.


----------



## Cogmarks

KSweet101 said:


> Uh oh, I’m liking that more than I’m allowed to. Looking at their website it says it’s adjustable from 38-41 cm or about 15-17 inches, doesn’t that chain seem much longer??



Cartier can make the length on a chain whatever you want it to be. The first inch or two is complimentary, but you have to pay for more than that. [emoji4]


----------



## russianpenguin

KSweet101 said:


> Uh oh, I’m liking that more than I’m allowed to. Looking at their website it says it’s adjustable from 38-41 cm or about 15-17 inches, doesn’t that chain seem much longer??



It is probably the small model which has a longer chain (60 cm)


----------



## KSweet101

russianpenguin said:


> It is probably the small model which has a longer chain (60 cm)



That’s what I figured after browsing their website again, thank you!!


----------



## Cat2708




----------



## BostonBlockhead

Grande Latte said:


> Dakota Johnson.
> View attachment 3974374



I looked at her wrist the whole movie.  Ok....maybe not the WHOLE movie


----------



## JoeDelRey

King of Kpop G Dragon


----------



## Kindness3

Larry king has been wearing his for very long time. His first one was yellow,later added white love


----------



## BostonBlockhead

Giuliano Rancic on Hollywood Medium with two of her loves....


----------



## BostonBlockhead




----------



## byotch123

Kelly Clarkson with a JUC and LOVE stack.


----------



## MBeech

Julie Andrews, c. 1970.


----------



## MBeech

Jane Fonda, c. mid 1980's.


----------



## Caz71

JoeDelRey said:


> King of Kpop G Dragon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3978975
> View attachment 3978981
> View attachment 3978981
> View attachment 3978982
> View attachment 3978984
> View attachment 3978985


ohh he is cute.


----------



## chloegal

Jeremiah Brent with his Cartier Love (and adorable family).


----------



## BostonBlockhead

chloegal said:


> Jeremiah Brent with his Cartier Love (and adorable family).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4083393



My eyes go right to his wrist ever time I watch their show.  LOL....


----------



## MBeech

Aldo Cipullo - the Love Bracelet and Juste un Clou designer - wearing both bracelets stacked.


----------



## lovecartier

Re Sarah Huckabee Sanders Don't think so ... did a little Googling for another angle ... https://www.motherjones.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/03/ap03272018shs.jpg?w=990


----------



## Cat2708

lovecartier said:


> Re Sarah Huckabee Sanders Don't think so ... did a little Googling for another angle ... https://www.motherjones.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/03/ap03272018shs.jpg?w=990




They look so awkward  on her.


----------



## BostonBlockhead

lovecartier said:


> Re Sarah Huckabee Sanders Don't think so ... did a little Googling for another angle ... https://www.motherjones.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/03/ap03272018shs.jpg?w=990



They look like the Mantra Band cuffs.


----------



## hoot

Much better from this angle. In the previous photo they look painful.


----------



## tulipfield

hoot said:


> Much better from this angle. In the previous photo they look painful.
> View attachment 4098664



Girlfriend needs to size up a few


----------



## Cat2708

Adrienne Bailon 
And one looks larger than the rest


----------



## BostonBlockhead

Anyone else notice Kourtney K doesn't wear hers anymore?  They were a staple on her for years but she has been w/out them for a while now.


----------



## miznina

BostonBlockhead said:


> Anyone else notice Kourtney K doesn't wear hers anymore?  They were a staple on her for years but she has been w/out them for a while now.



Yes!!! I have been wondering if maybe they are associated with her ex? Shame, I loved her two YG and if I’m honest the look probably inspired my two [emoji4]


----------



## BostonBlockhead

Pretty sure her first one was a gift from her mom on her 18th birthday and her second one was a push present from her mom also when Mason was born (I believe that one used to be Kris').   So no association with Scott directly.   Maybe the rest of the K's wearing 50 million of them has turned her off to the look?  A shame because her simple two love look is what sold me on them LONG ago.


----------



## chareen

Meghan Markle in Suits (Season 2).

Your Royal Highness also wearing a Cartier necklace in a season 2 clip.


----------



## voodoodoll2005

chareen said:


> Meghan Markle in Suits (Season 2).
> 
> Your Royal Highness also wearing a Cartier necklace in a season 2 clip.
> 
> View attachment 4132789
> View attachment 4132790


She must be a big Cartier fan, since her wedding jewelry are also Cartier.


----------



## chareen

voodoodoll2005 said:


> She must be a big Cartier fan, since her wedding jewelry are also Cartier.


Yes, even her watch before she met Harry was Cartier.  

https://www.independent.co.uk/life-...AxAB&usg=AOvVaw2Y-_CWyZETyrceFCP1A8WF&ampcf=1


----------



## Kindness3

Paris jackson is wearing Cartier  love


----------



## chareen

Nikkie de Jager

YouTube makeup artist


----------



## chareen

Aldo Cipullo - creator of the iconic Love bracelet and JUC 



(Sorry if previously posted)


----------



## chareen

Almost billionaire mogul, Kylie Jenner

They grow up so fast


----------



## chareen

https://www.manifesto.asia/post/56/Making-Love-Aldo-Cipullo

Elizabeth Taylor in a 1972 film, _X, Y & Zee_ – a film that Cipullo watched four times just to admire his work on the big screen.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I especially love the old pics, makes me want to wear mine forever [emoji173]️


----------



## deerincashmere

Kylie has been wearing two small loves, one pave and one regular!


----------



## BostonBlockhead

Looks like Giuliana  has upgrades from 3 to 4 Loves!


----------



## megs0927

Looks like Hilary added a pink gold love.


----------



## voodoodoll2005

Hilary Duff with 2 JUC + 1 love, at a press conference for her show Younger.


----------



## lovecartier

Hope it's OK, I would love to see this thread return to life - so ... BUMP ... please post them!


----------



## americanroyal89

lovecartier said:


> Hope it's OK, I would love to see this thread return to life - so ... BUMP ... please post them!


Honestly so same. This is one of my favorite threads!


----------



## lovecartier

americanroyal89 said:


> Honestly so same. This is one of my favorite threads!



Maybe we just need to become celebrities ...


----------



## americanroyal89

lovecartier said:


> Maybe we just need to become celebrities ...


Sometimes I feel like I already am...just no one else seems to know it yet LOL


----------



## Etain

Courtney Henggeler’s character Amanda LaRusso wears the Love bracelet in several episodes of Kobra Kai…


----------



## Tyler_JP

Lebanese film director Nadine Labaki - gorgeous!


----------



## Tyler_JP

Princess Caroline of Monaco covers Vogue Paris, March 1979 - this is why I wanted to buy the Love bracelet.


----------

